# Norco Sight KillerBee 650b 2013



## madre (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da es hier (und auch sonst fast nirgends) etwas über das neue Sight KillerBee gibt, mal hier die Frage ob es noch jemanden hier gibt der eins bestellt hat ?

Ich habe ein Sight KillerBee 2 in XL bestellt und warte gespannt. Vermutlich kommt es im Februar . Ich drück die Daumen. 

Wenn es dann da ist werde ich mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen und den einen oder anderen Fahrbericht abliefern. Natürlich absolut subkjektiv und laienhaft aber besser als nix 

Bis dahin meldet sich ja evtl noch jemand der mit mir wartet


----------



## kaizi (28. Januar 2013)

Hey Madre,
ich habe zwar kein Sight KillerBee bestellt, habe es aber im Auge, und zwar auch in XL.
Wie groß bist du denn?
Wäre toll wenn du dann auch mal das Gewicht ermitteln kannst, ist ja heutzutage nicht so leicht zur entsprechenden Größe eine Info zu bekommen...
Was waren denn deine Alternativ Bikes und warum hast du dich am Ende fürs Norco entschieden?
Grüße Kaizi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (29. Januar 2013)

Hi Jungs

Hier noch ein Link zum Test von Mtbr.com mit zwei Videos und vielen Pics.

Ich bin sicher, ihr werdet eure Entscheidung nicht bereuen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## madre (29. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 1,90 groß und fahr aktuell ein Cannondale Flash als 29er in XL

Für mich war nach diversen Recherchen klar das ich gerne ein 650b fahren wollte. Ich hatte zunächst ein Liteville 301 mit 650b Rädern im Kopf , da ist dann für mich aber auch rausgefallen weil es zu teuer für mich geworden wäre . Das hätte ich bei meiner Regierung zuhause noch schlechter durchsetzen können J
Mir hat Speziell am 2er auch die Shimano Ausstattung gut gefallen . Ich wollte unbedingt Shimano Bremsen ( aktuell Avid und da bin ich mit Wartung Einstellbarkeit Schleifen etc nicht sooo zufrieden.)

Ein weiterer Punkt war natürlich die Frage nach dem Federweg und der Geo. 
Eher Trail oder eher Enduro? Letztendlich habe ich mir eingestanden das ich weder die Geo noch den Federweg eines Enduros benötige. 
Dazu kommt das das Sight KillerBee das verspielte Rad mit Tourentauglicher ( aber abwärtsorientierter) Geo darstellt was ich eigtl gesucht habe. Wobei man hier ehrlicher weise sagen muss .. ich vermute das nur aufgrund der Berichte übers Sight und den GEO Daten .. gefahren bin ich es ja noch nicht.

Dazu kommt das Norco meiner Meinung nach sehr gute und innovative Rahmen herstellt. Für mich die entscheidende Basis. Ob irgendwo noch diese oder jenes Anbauteil dran ist spielt für mich keine zu große Rolle da sich das alles austauschen lässt bei Bedarf.

Ich war auch auf dem Radon Testday und bin das Slide 150 gefahren auch kein schlechtes Bike aber halt noch 26 er .
Dazu kommt ( vollkommen irrationaler Grund und eigtl völlig unwichtig ) das halt wirklich wenig Leute mit nem Norco rumfahren hier. 



Anschließend habe ich gesehen das bei mir in der nähe wo ich arbeite ein Norco Händler ist. Hingefahren und hat auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck gemacht. Ganz klar kann ich sagen , wenn ich kein versnder Bike kaufe dann will ich einen guten Händler ( sonst macht es für mich kein Sinn nicht beim Versender zu kaufen)

http://www.bike-area-cologne.com/

Zu guter Letzt: Ja ich werde es wiegen wenn ich es habe. Wobei ich nicht der totale Gewichts Onkel bin. 

Wie die Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland noch aussieht im Augenblick Weiss ich allerdings nicht wobei XL ja eher seltener nachgefragt ist.


----------



## kaizi (29. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 192cm und denke auch, dass das XL da passend wäre. Und der totale Gewichtsfuzzi bin ich auch nicht, bei meinem Gewicht (100 kg) macht das dann auch nicht den Unterschied. Ein Liteville 301 soll es bei mir ersetzen, allerdings 7 Jahre alt...
Wusste aber nicht das man das als 650B aufbauen kann, oder wird das so am Ende angeboten?
Bei mir steht als Alternative das Rocky Mountain Altitude und das Alutech Fanes AM auf dem Zettel, allerdings tendiere ich auch zum 650B.

Und so wie du würde ich auch gerne die XT Bremsen haben, da wird es bei Komplettbikes immer schwierig, wenn man zu viel abändern möchte.

Viel Glück für eine schnelle Lieferung!


----------



## madre (29. Januar 2013)

Dran sind die SLX Bremsen , die ich aber erstmal so teste . Der unterschied zur XT soll nicht so groß sein. Gewichtsmäßig sind wir eine Liga.
Bezgl des Altitude würde ich auch an deiner Stelle die Verfügbarkeit checken. Das soll auch stark nachgefragt sein.
Liteville grade in den großen Rahmengrößen geht auch als 650B schaumal hier im Herstellerforum.


----------



## kaizi (29. Januar 2013)

Liteville wird mir auch eine Nummer zu teuer sein, Alutech hat mir für das Fanes Allmountain v3 in XL eine Gewichtsangabe von unter 13 kg angegeben, das finde ich ziemlich gut. Ist halt ein 26 zoll Bike, ich wollte mal eine Nummer grösser gehen, macht glaube ich bei unserer Größe Sinn.
Wie bist du denn mit dem 29er Flash zurecht gekommen?


----------



## madre (30. Januar 2013)

Bin ich gut mit klar gekommen ist aber natürlich ein völlig anderes Bike. 
http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/2013_03_Switchback_Sight.pdf

Das Sight eher technisches Trailbike. Das Canondale sportliches 29er Hardtail.


----------



## kaizi (30. Januar 2013)

ja, schon klar, ich meinte eher mit der 29er Reifengröße.
Ich bin das bisher noch nie gefahren, weder 29er noch 650B.

Für mich ist halt die Frage ob das einen sooo riesigen Unterschied macht, also jetzt zwischen 26 und 27,5.
Ich habe ja das Fanes Enduro und das fährt ja schon ziemlich geil bergauf, mit 180mm und entsprechender Ausrichtung. Das Fanes All Mountain hat ja eine leicht veränderte Geo Richtung bergauf und ist ein Kilo leichter als die 650er die ich im Auge habe.
Da ist eben die Frage was ist wichtiger, ein Kilo bergauf bei langen Touren / AlpenX, oder eben die Vorteile von 650B mit entprechend leicht erhöhtem Gewicht.
Die Reifengröße ist für mich nicht im geringsten (also ohen Eigenerfahrung) einschätzbar, ich lese eben nur immer was das für eine Revolotion mit den 29er ist...


----------



## madre (31. Januar 2013)

Hm also das besser Ãberrollverhalten von 29 er n merkst du auf jeden Fall.
Meine persÃ¶nliche Meinung: FÃ¼r ein Trail oder AM wÃ¼rde ich kein 29 er nehmen. Ist aber subjektiv mein empfinden zur "Beweglichkeit " meines 29ers . Als Vergleich bin ich halt wenn mal kurz ein 26 er Torque gefahren vom Kumpel. Aber das ist halt auch generell so ein unterschiedliches Rad, das ich den Unterschied 29 er und 26 er bei den beiden RÃ¤dern nicht separieren kann von den anderen Unterschieden.
Meine Denke: Je technischer es wird auf den Touren, um so lieber habe ich 650B im Gegensatz zu 29 er . WÃ¤re ich nur 1,80 wÃ¤re es vermutlich sogar eher 26 er geworden. Aber wenn es 26 er geworden wÃ¤re, wÃ¤re das Norco Sight ( ohne KillerBee) trotzdem ein ganz heisser Favorit gewesen.  Das ist auch bei eigtl identischer Ausstattung zum Killerbee dann auch noch mal 300 â¬ gÃ¼nstiger .


----------



## madre (1. März 2013)

So heute abgeholt. Morgen geht's dann nach Glüder und dann gibt es ein paar mehr Infos. Die 200m zum Auto haben sich gut angefühlt. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostroketomsi (17. März 2013)

Heute war die 1. Ausfahrt mit meinem Killerbee Sight 2. Nachdem ich den Winter über mit dem Cyclocross verbracht ist natürlich erstmal Umgewöhnung angesagt. 

Die 27,5er rollen erwartungsgemäß gut. Traktion sehr gut. Überrascht hat mich die Wendigkeit. 

Ausstattung ist sehr gut, allerdings bin ich froh, wenn es mal andere Reifen geben wird. 

Gruß

Tommes


----------



## madre (3. April 2013)

Ich habe den Vorderen auch direkt gegen einen Hans Dampf getauscht . Anonsten kann ich sagen das ich aufgrund des etwas längeren Winters dieses Jahr ..... noch nicht so viel gefahren bin um einen fundierten Fahrbericht zu schreiben.


----------



## twostroketomsi (28. April 2013)

Jetzt hab ich ca. 400 km beinander mit dem Sight Killerbee 2. 
Das Einlenkverhalten ist wirklich leichtfüssig, allerdings fahr ich hier und da etwas weitere Radien als geplant. Den Fox-Dämpfer lass ich eigentlich die meiste Zeit offen. Damit hab ich das beste Gefühl fürs Hinterrad. 
Alles funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Was mir bis jetzt negativ aufgefallen ist ist die niedrige Bodenfreiheit. Hatte schon Aufsetzer beim Pedalieren in leichter Schräglage. 
Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein


----------



## madre (29. April 2013)

Das Thema Bodenfreiheit war für mich auch ungewohnt. Das ist halt der Kompromiss aus / im Rad sitzen und Bodenfreiheit. Aber es ist bei mir letzendlich eine Übungssache die Aufsetzer zu vermeiden.


----------



## Phipo_ (30. April 2013)

Range Killer B rockt:


----------



## smeah (13. Mai 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den unterschied zwischen dem range und dem sight erklären?
Sry für die dumme Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostroketomsi (13. Mai 2013)

das range hat mehr federweg.


----------



## smeah (13. Mai 2013)

den unterschied kenne ich auch 
hätte vielleicht schreiben sollen das es mir mehr um die geometrie geht.


----------



## madre (13. Mai 2013)

Die Geodaten stehen doch auf der Seite?
Generell kann man sagen Sight ist = Am 
Range = Enduro.


----------



## bansaiman (16. Mai 2013)

HI,

ich habe mich von BErichten her und nat+rlich vom Desing her in die beiden Norcos verliebt und überlege mich von meinem 2011er Remedy zu trennen,v.a. anchdem ich merkte, wie viel es im VErgleich zu manchen sogar Enduros im offenen Modus wippt.
Jetzt meine Frage:

Hat hier jemand mit auch mit dem Remedy Erfahrung und kann mir einen Vergleich zwischen diesem und dem Sight KIller und Range KIller machen?
Also wie effektiv im Antrieb, wippen in der Ebene oder bergauf, Kletterverhalten ansich (wann steigt es) und natürlich in der Abfahrt?
Alles bitte ohne Absenkung oder PLattform, also offene Dämpfer.
Wäre super, weil ich schon energisch das Radel loswerden will; nur nicht, dass es nachher ein Fehler ist. Das Remedy fahre ich übrigens mit 160er Gabel und nicht mit der driss 32er Float


----------



## madre (17. Mai 2013)

ICh habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dem Remedy. Für meiN gefühl wippt das sight killer B so wenig ds es mir nicht auffällt bzw stört. ich bn da aber auch glaube ich generell recht unsensiebel. Meine Erfarhungen bzgl bergab beziehen sich vor allem auf Glüder und Altenberg und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bergab Performance. 

Die 32er Gabel im Sight killer B überlege ich evtl nächstes Jahr gegen ne Pike zu tauschen. Ich wiege allerdings fahrfertig auch feine 120 kg.

Was fährst du den an " runter Strecken " so ? Kollege der ein 2010er Torque hat fühlt sich auf meinem Norco übrigens auch sehr wohl.

Bevor du dich zu sehr verliebst schau jedoch auch nach der Verfügbarkeit der Range und Sight Killer B Modelle. Ich glaube so ganz viele hat Europa nicht abbekommen.


----------



## smeah (17. Mai 2013)

madre schrieb:


> Bevor du dich zu sehr verliebst schau jedoch auch nach der Verfügbarkeit der Range und Sight Killer B Modelle. Ich glaube so ganz viele hat Europa nicht abbekommen.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich habe mit "Norco Deutschland" gesprochen und deren Lager sind leer! Lediglich vereinzelte Händler haben noch welche (Range) - dann aber auch nur die nicht so gängigen Größen wie S oder XL. Der komplette Markt wurde abgegrast in Deutschland ... 
Wie es sich beim Sight verhält weiß ich nicht, da ich nur ein Range angefragt habe ..
Ich finde auch keins mehr


----------



## madre (17. Mai 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich habe mit "Norco Deutschland" gesprochen und deren Lager sind leer! Lediglich vereinzelte Händler haben noch welche (Range) - dann aber auch nur die nicht so gängigen Größen wie S oder XL. Der komplette Markt wurde abgegrast in Deutschland ...
> Wie es sich beim Sight verhält weiß ich nicht, da ich nur ein Range angefragt habe ..
> Ich finde auch keins mehr


 

Jau ich hatte im November letzen Jahres bestellt und da war es schon eng .


----------



## bansaiman (17. Mai 2013)

madre schrieb:


> ICh habe leider keine Erfahrung mit dem Remedy. Für meiN gefühl wippt das sight killer B so wenig ds es mir nicht auffällt bzw stört. ich bn da aber auch glaube ich generell recht unsensiebel. Meine Erfarhungen bzgl bergab beziehen sich vor allem auf Glüder und Altenberg und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bergab Performance.
> 
> Die 32er Gabel im Sight killer B überlege ich evtl nächstes Jahr gegen ne Pike zu tauschen. Ich wiege allerdings fahrfertig auch feine 120 kg.
> 
> ...




ja,das wäre auch mein Plan,liege ja auch schon bei 94 kg ;-)
35mm trailgabel mit 150mm rein.wäre entweder die pike oder ne manitou.im August kommen die neuen modelle 
Hmmm... noch weitere fahrberichte?speziell fürs sight Killer?
bzw.gibt es jemand in der Bonner Region,wo ich eins in M probefahren könnte?


----------



## smeah (17. Mai 2013)

MMn werden die neuen Modelle dann vorgestellt, aber die Auslieferung erfolgt doch später.


----------



## madre (17. Mai 2013)

Meins ist mit XL zu groß. Mal bei Bike Arena in Köln evtl nachfragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hab doch noch eins gefunden! Ist bestellt und wird noch ein wenig umgebaut auf meinen Wundch .. Hole es nächste Woche ab! *freu*


----------



## madre (26. Mai 2013)

Glückwunsch!!! Was lässt du umbauen?


----------



## smeah (26. Mai 2013)

Danke
Avid x0 Trail und ne reverb kommt noch dran.
Später vielleicht noch Laufräder


----------



## biggi71 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi , kann mir jemand das Gewicht von einem Norco Sight  KillerBee sagen ? Bin am überlegen mir eins zu zulegen ( KillerBee 2 ) und ich finde leider nichts über das Komplettgewicht .


----------



## smeah (1. Juni 2013)

so, mein range steht jetzt im keller !! 

hab den S rahmen genommen! 
falls noch jemand ein range in M sucht, der händler hat noch eins!

auch sight modelle hab ich da rum stehen sehen!!!
wer interesse hat meldet sich bitte per PN bei mir, dann bekommt ihr die telefonnummer vom händler in nürnberg will das hier nich öffentlich machen übers forum ..

@ biggi71
ich glaube das sight liegt so bei ca. 12kg. mein range hat er vorhin schnell noch gewogen: 14,8kg


----------



## biggi71 (1. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> so, mein range steht jetzt im keller !!
> 
> hab den S rahmen genommen!
> falls noch jemand ein range in M sucht, der händler hat noch eins!
> ...




Hi , danke für deine Antwort . Ich glaube nicht das das KillerBee 2 mit ablenkbarer Stütze , SLX Gruppe und Formula - Inferno25 Laufrädern um die 12 kg wiegt , ich denke eher 13 kg .


----------



## smeah (1. Juni 2013)

kann schnell mal varieren


----------



## madre (2. Juli 2013)

biggi71 schrieb:


> Hi , kann mir jemand das Gewicht von einem Norco Sight KillerBee sagen ? Bin am überlegen mir eins zu zulegen ( KillerBee 2 ) und ich finde leider nichts über das Komplettgewicht .


  13,7 kg in xl  selbst gewogen mit Hans Dampf vorne.


----------



## Alalatte (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo erst mal an alle hier!
 @madre
Du schriebst weiter oben,das dir das xl zu gross ist,stehe vor der entscheidung l oder xl(beim range),bin 192cm,sl 94cm,und kann leider keine probefahrt machen.was genau kommt dir gross vor,oder läufts doch?

Mfg andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (10. Juli 2013)

Bei deiner Größe .. 
Was willst denn fahren vornehmlich?


----------



## madre (10. Juli 2013)

Alalatte schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal an alle hier!
> @_madre_
> Du schriebst weiter oben,das dir das xl zu gross ist,stehe vor der entscheidung l oder xl(beim range),bin 192cm,sl 94cm,und kann leider keine probefahrt machen.was genau kommt dir gross vor,oder läufts doch?
> 
> Mfg andre


Ui Missverständniss  oben habe ich geschrieben das mein XL für ihn für eine Probefahrt zu groß wäre. Für mich ist es von der Größe her Super. Ich hätte es nicht kleiner haben wollen. Es war mit einer der Gründe das ich mich für das Norco entschieden haben das es das auch in xl gibt.  

Ich habe allerdings den Vorbau n einen 30 mm Syntace getauscht und ein 780 chromag Lenker dran gemacht. Ist allerdings meiner etwas stärkeren bergab Orientierung zu zu schreiben. 
Ich empfehle dir auf jeden fall auch Xl zu nehmen und bei Bedarf eher den Vorbau zu tauschen.


----------



## Alalatte (11. Juli 2013)

Alles klar.jetzt hab ichs auch rausgelesen.und ja,ich nehm auch den xl-rahmen,da mit steigendem alter(38) wird man doch etwas bequemer.danke für die schnellen antworten...


----------



## jumibrei (30. September 2013)

Hallo Leute, mal eine Frage:
Kann man auch die Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze in das Sight 2 verbauen? D.h. ohne, dass ich gleich ein Loch in den Rahmen bohren muß? Gibt es irgendwo unten im Sattelrohr einen "Ausgang" für das Kabel?
Gruss


----------



## tfdelacruz (1. Oktober 2013)

Bis zu welcher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge ist der S Rahmen zu empfehlen? 
VG


----------



## madre (2. Oktober 2013)

Das Sight von 2013 bietet soweit ich das bei mir sehen kann keinen "Ausgang" für die Stealth Reverb. Bei dem 2014 er Model ist das meiner MEinung nach anders da ist ein Ausgang vorgesehen.

Bzgl S Rahmen kann ich dir leider nichst sagen.. bin bei XL angesiedelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supreme88 (19. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich möchte mir in diesem Winter mein Custom Sight Killer-Bee aufbauen. Nun hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen die mir noch Unklar sind.
Wenn ich einen Sram Umwerfer montieren möchte welches Modell brauche ich? Ein einfaches(hier gibt es die Abstufungen S1-3 nicht oder?) high direct mount Modell, soweit ich das sehe gibts hier auch keine Zahnkranzabstufungen? 
Der Sattelstützenrohr Innendurchmesser ist 30.9mm oder?
Gibt es villeicht Jemanden der das Setup mit Cane Creek DB air mit/ohne CS und pike fährt? Wie kann ich denn db air einbauen?
Einbaubuchsenmasse von norco angegeben 40xM10 und 22.2xM10, von cane creek habe ich aber nur M8 gefunden kann ich da einfach M10 Buchsen von Fox oder einem anderem Hersteller verwenden oder hat cane creek auch M10 Buchsen?
Gruss


----------



## balalu (22. April 2014)

Hat sich was mit dem CC DB Air ergeben? Ich bekomme meinen Morgen und bin bereits gespannt. Muss man irgendwas beachten?

Vielen Dank,
Ciao


----------



## Supreme88 (22. April 2014)

Hi balalu

Ich habe mir jetzt ein Range mit dem von mir genannten setup zusammen gestellt. Die Buchsen für den ccdb hab ich mir bei huber bushings bestellt, gute qualität. Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen ausser, dass mir mit dem standard setup von cc der hinterbau extrem weich vorkommt (villeicht auch weil ich den winter durch nur ht gefahren bin).

Gruss


----------



## balalu (22. April 2014)

Hi Supreme88,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde auch auf Huber umstellen. Aber erst mal mit den normalen Buchsen einbauen.
Hast du schon mal weiter am Setup gebaut? Oder nur mit dem Standard versucht?

Welche Luftkammer hast du? Hast du noch Spacer in der Kammer verbaut?

Ciao


----------



## Supreme88 (22. April 2014)

Ciao

Ich hab den cs mit xv luftkammer hab einen grossen und 3 kleine spacer drin, bin 1 mal ohne spacer gefahren das war schon ein grosser unterschied. Am Setup hab ich noch nicht geschraubt war jetzt mit dem standard setup 1x in Chur und es hätte noch n bisschen straffer sein können. Werde das dann noch ausprobieren bis es passt, habe aber keine Angst da die einstell möglichkeiten gross sind.


----------



## balalu (12. Mai 2014)

So, ich habe nun ja den DB Air auch schon ein paar Tage verbaut. Und kann nur sagen dass er ein komplett anderes Bike aus dem Sight macht. 
Ich war damit am Wochenende in Bmais und war kaum langsamer als die Jungs mit mehr Federweg. Leider ist die Sektor dann am Limit und kann nicht mehr folgen. Der Hinterbau gibt aber weiterhin Gas. Kann den DB Air also nur Empfehlen. Die Angaben von CC zum Thema Grundsetup passen recht gut. Ich fahre ein bisschen mehr Druckstufe.

Was mich jedoch stark limitiert hat war der Kenda Nevegal. Leider trotz ordentlich Druck kaum Pannensicherheit. 
Hat mal jemand einen 2,35 Magic Marry oder einen 2.4 Trail King versucht? Passt das im Hinterbau?

Danke für eure Tips und Erfahrungen.

Ciao 
balalu


----------



## husaberg_pue (25. Juni 2014)

Servus

Weiß jemand, wo man ein Schaltauge für ein Norco Ranhe Killer B1 bekommt?

MfG PÜ


----------



## balalu (25. Juni 2014)

Ist soweit ich weis ein Standard teil in Kombination mit Der Syntace x12. Daher solltest du das in jedem wohl sortierten Fachgeschäft kaufen können!


----------



## husaberg_pue (26. Juni 2014)

Super, danke!


----------



## husaberg_pue (3. Juli 2014)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:

Wo bekomme ich diese Leitungshalterung inkl. Linsenkopfschraube für die Vario-Stütze her? (die für unter dem Unterrohr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GunterW (25. Juli 2014)

Ich bin recht am XC fahren mit meinem Norco Sight Killerb3 2013 und möchte meine Front etwas tiefer legen - spricht was dagegen die Gabel auf 130mm zu traveln (bzw. auf eine Federgabel mit 120 - 130mm zu wechseln)? Gibt es einen Dämpfer der zur Anlenkung des Hinterbaus für soche Zwecke gut passt?


----------



## soulslight (25. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es dir mit dem tretlager geht. ich finde meins jetzt schon recht tief und wenn du dir eine kürzere gabel einbaust geht das nochmal ein stück runter. ich würde sogar auf schotterwegen aufsitzen.


----------



## soulslight (25. Juli 2014)

ich habe auch ein killerb aus 2013, also in alu und ohne "stealth-loch". hat von euch schonmal jemand daran gedacht eins zu bohren und sich schlau gemacht wo das am besten geht, wenn überhaupt?


----------



## McFisch (11. August 2014)

Hier erste begeisterte Eindrück vom Carbon Sight Modelljahr 2015:
http://enduromag.com.au/site/bike-news/first-ride-the-2015-norco-sight-carbon/
Grösste Änderungen dürften die Pike Gabel und der CCDB Inline Dämpfer sein. Zusammen mit den Reifen (Magic Mary vorne, Hans Dampf hinten) und dem kürzeren Vorbau scheint der Aufbau v.a. die Downhill-Eigenschaften zu verbessern


----------



## husaberg_pue (20. August 2014)

soulslight schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein killerb aus 2013, also in alu und ohne "stealth-loch". hat von euch schonmal jemand daran gedacht eins zu bohren und sich schlau gemacht wo das am besten geht, wenn überhaupt?







 

Schau mal die neuen Rahmen an...da siehst du die Stelle...wenn du gebohrt hast, lad mal Bilder hoch...


----------



## soulslight (21. August 2014)

Danke für den Tip.
Ich muss mich jetzt noch für eine bestimmte Stütze entscheiden und dann werde ich evtl. bohren.

gruß


----------



## microbat (24. August 2014)

ohne Worte


----------



## microbat (27. August 2014)

Sight 2015
http://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/all-mountain/


----------



## McFisch (28. August 2014)

Bei den Alu Sights hat sich die Rahmenform an den Verbindungsstellen Oberrohr-Steuerroh sowie Sitzrohr-Oberrohr geändert. Was das wohl bringen mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (28. August 2014)

aus meiner Sicht: eine bessere Optik


----------



## soulslight (4. September 2014)

So, nochmal ich mit einer tuningfrage. 
ich möchte den dämpfer tauschen und mir einen monarch plus einbauen.
kann mir jemand sagen welchen tune ich brauche?
und am besten auch noch welche buchsen?
danke schon mal voraus!

gruß


----------



## husaberg_pue (25. September 2014)

Indian Summer schrieb:


> Sodeli, hier die Antwort von Dani:
> 
> _Hoi Fritz,
> 
> ...



...gab´s in einem anderen Thread schon.


----------



## soulslight (25. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Bei 216x63 ist aber wohl die Empfehlung für das Range und nicht das Sight. Trotzdem wird aufgrund der gleich aufgebauten Kinetik auch da der Ll Tune passen.
Also Danke

Gruß


----------



## desktop (18. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir nun einen 2014er frame geordert. Weiß hier jemand, ob in den XL Rahmen nicht doch ein Monarch Plus mit Ausgleichbehälter passt. Bis zum Ler scheint das ja nicht zu passen, da der Ausgleichbehälter beim Einfedern an den Rahmen stößt.

@soulslight 
Hast du jetzt einen Monarch plus drin?


----------



## soulslight (18. Oktober 2014)

nein, bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (18. Oktober 2014)

Weil er nicht passt oder warum nicht?


----------



## soulslight (18. Oktober 2014)

Weil ich mich noch gar nicht richtig darum gekümmert habe.
Ich habe mir zuerst eine neue Gabel gekauft und als nächstes kommt wohl erst eine neue Sattelstütze.
ich war mir eh noch nicht so sicher, ob ich einen plus brauche, oder ob mir der normale mit debon air reicht.
Außerdem bin ich mir wegen des tunes noch nicht sicher, da man im aftermarket nur m tune dämpfer bekommt und ich dann sowieso erstmal ein tuning bräuchte.
muss also erstmal sparen.
wenn du einen hast würde mich schon interessieren, welche veränderungen es zum fox float bringt.

gruß


----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2014)

das Alu Sight funzt mit piggyback
das Carbon Sight nicht


----------



## desktop (19. Oktober 2014)

topolino schrieb:


> das Alu Sight funzt mit piggyback
> das Carbon Sight nicht


Auch das XLer Carbon nicht?


----------



## microbat (19. Oktober 2014)

Habe das Carbon Sight in L und ein piggyback würde zuverlässig in den Rahmen krachen.
Norco schreibt ja auch das die C Rahmen dafür nicht gebaut sind.
Es sieht zwar so aus als würde es gerade so klappen, aber mit ´ner Fotomontage wurde
das was ich ahnte eben offensichtlich - wenn es ein anderer Dämpfer sein soll, dann eben
den DB Inline.... oder testen...


----------



## desktop (19. Oktober 2014)

Mein Händler testet das am Montag mal in dem XLer, den ich mir geordert hab. Bin mal gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## desktop (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich suche verzweifelt auf der Nirco Homepage nach nem Techmanual fürs Sight. Würde gerne mal wissen wie das Teil konkret bestückt ist, also Lager etc. Finde aber nichts. Hat da jemand nen Schimmer, wie ich da ran komme?


----------



## desktop (20. Oktober 2014)

So, jetzt ist es amtlich, auch im XLer Sight Carbon passt ein Dämpfer mit piggyback nicht. Hätte ich eigentlich wetten können, dass der im XLer passt.  Also wird es defenitiv für mich ein Cane Creek DB Inline an meinem Sight werden.


----------



## soulslight (15. November 2014)

So, im Enduro-Thread schon gepostet, jetzt auch hier, mein Sight Killer Bee 2013.





Ich habe es jetzt ein Jahr und ein paar Sachen geändert. Seit ich die Pike verbaut habe arbeitet die Front endlich auf dem selben Niveau wie der Hinterbau. Ganz sicher bin ich mir beim Federweg noch nicht. Im Moment sind es vorne 160mm, im alpinen super. Daheim im Wald ganz leicht träge oder sehr aktiv zu fahren.

Teileliste:

Gabel Pike RCT3 DPA 160mm
Dämpfer original Fox Float CTD
Bremsen original SLX
Antrieb original XT/SLX
Laufräder:
Naben DT Swiss 240S
Speichen Aero
Felgen Ryde trace Trail 25mm Innenmaulweite
Lenker Race Face Atlas stealth 750mm
Vorbau Spank Spike 50mm
Sattelstütze original XFusion Hilo 125mm
Sattel Selle Italia Flite Max L3
Pedale Shimano Saint

und sicher nicht zu Ende verändert.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2015)

Hu,

Ich will mir ein sight killer 2014 kaufen.
2 Fragen: welche ebl hat der Dämpfer
Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? 
178Cm , langer Oberkörper, kurze beine und will nen 59mm vorbau fahren.
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2015)

50mm vorbau


----------



## microbat (25. Januar 2015)

L


----------



## soulslight (25. Januar 2015)

kann topolino nur zustimmen, dir dürfte L gut passen. Ich bin genauso groß wie du, nur sind meine Proportionen umgekehrt verteilt und ich fahre M.
Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer ist soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe beim 2013er Modell 200x57, sollte aber gleich sein.

gruß


----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2015)

Danke.gerne noch weitere statisken zur Größe 
Aber geht mit 79 schrittlänge L noch in ordnung von überstand und teleskopstütze mit 125mm?


----------



## Patrick323 (25. Januar 2015)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Danke.gerne noch weitere statisken zur Größe
> Aber geht mit 79 schrittlänge L noch in ordnung von überstand und teleskopstütze mit 125mm?


Juhuuuu... Es gibt noch mehr mit dieser Körperkonstellation. Überlege gerade auch mit 183cm und 83er sl ob L oder Xl, da ich gern nen 50er vorbau fahren will. Da könnte das Sitzrohr schon grenzwertig sein.


----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2015)

Patrick323 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu... Es gibt noch mehr mit dieser Körperkonstellation. Überlege gerade auch mit 183cm und 83er sl ob L oder Xl, da ich gern nen 50er vorbau fahren will. Da könnte das Sitzrohr schon grenzwertig sein.




Ja, habe gerade gesehen, dass die Reach werte sogar 2mm größer sind bei M als bei meinem TYee in M, was mir auch sehr geut passt mit 50mm Vorbau..daher würde das wohl passen :-D

Für mcih ist jetzt schwerer zwischen Norco Soght 27,5 und Santa Cruz Tallboy LT zu entscheiden. Suche ja neben meinem enduro ein Trailbike, das eben noch leichter und daher auf flachen Trails und langen Touren noch deutlich bessser zu bewegen ist, aber cuh im Steilen bergab und mal ruppigeren Trails noch eine gute Figur macht.
Beides sind super Räder laut Feedback der User und Tests, aber ich kann mich super schlecht entscheiden.

29er mit 150vorn 135 hinten oder Sight mit 27,5 und komplett 140mm....hmmmm. Kann keiner ein Totschlagargument bringen?
Bekäme ein Carbon Sight zum gleichen Preis wie ein Tallboy LT in Alu, aber mit viel besseren Komponenten. schwere Wahl!


----------



## bansaiman (25. Januar 2015)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand das reale Rahmengewicht vom CARBON Sight?
Finde im Netz nischts ;-)


----------



## bansaiman (4. April 2015)

Niemand?
Oder wenigstens vom alu?


----------



## microbat (4. April 2015)

Müssten so um die 2200 bis 2300 Gramm sein - ohne Dämpfer Größe L...
... Norco schreibt gerne 20% unter der Alu Variante
- was das auch immer bedeuten mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (5. April 2015)

Hab noch mein Sight Frame zum Verkauf bei. Ihr liegen. Mit Dämpfer könnte ich das Frameset mal wiegen. Wenn ich nich Geduld und Lust hab Bau ich auch den Dämpfer schnell aus und wiege ohne Dämpfer. Ist ein XLer Sight.


----------



## bansaiman (5. April 2015)

Wieg ihn einfach so und sag welche teile noch dran sind.das wäre schon super 
Dämpfer etc kann man in der gewichtsdatenbank finden und abziehen.danke schonmal


----------



## desktop (22. April 2015)

So, XLer Sight Carbon inkl. CC Inline, Sattelklemme und Truvativ PF Innenlager: 2,84KG.
Ohne Steuersatz, Steckachse und Schaltauge.


----------



## TOM4 (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

bin auch am überlegen bzgl. sight carbon - daher einige fragen zu den akiven nutzern wie zufrieden seit ihr damit? Welches einsatzgebiet deckt das sight bei euch ab? Gibts probleme mit dem carbon rahmen? Und was euch sonst noch so einfällt bzw. erfahrungsberichte wie schwer sind eure bikes im durchschnitt - mit welcher ausstattung?
Größe sollte bei 173cm und 79SL mit M eh klar sein, oder?
Was ist der unterscheid zwischen 7.1 - 7.4?


besten Dank
tom

edith: flaschenkorb bzw. trinkflasche geht sich beim m rahmen normal aus?


----------



## be90 (6. Juli 2015)

falscher thread sry


----------



## flametop (10. Februar 2016)

Unterscheiden sich Alu und Carbon Variante hinsichtlich Geo?
Was hat sich beim neuen Modell geändert?
Ausstattungen sind ja schon relativ mau bei den günstigeren Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## microbat (10. Februar 2016)

- eigentlich kein Unterschied zwischen Alu / Carbon - aber alle Daten sind auf der Norco Page
- andere Geo zum Vorjahr weil längere Gabel verbaut wurde 

"bei `nen Norco bekommt man ´nen Rahmen mit Teilen dran
- wo anders bekommt man eben "mehr" Teile und "weniger" Rahmen"


----------



## Motivatus (9. März 2016)

Servus,

bin verwirrt bei dem Sight 7.1 C Rahmenset aus 2015 bezüglich der Umwerferaufnahme.

Auf den Abbildungen ist er mit Umwerferaufnahme, auf manchen Fotos aber mal mit mal ohne. Kann da kein System erkennen.

Grüße

Fritz


----------



## Hillside (20. Juni 2016)

Test vom Sight: http://gravity-magazine.de/de/article/test-norco-sight-c-73


----------



## soulslight (20. Juni 2016)

Sodale die Herren,

ich verabschiede mich wieder. Es waren 2 1/2 schöne Jahre mit meinem Sight KillerBee, doch jetzt musste es einem Rahmen mit längerem Reach weichen.

Ich wünsche euch noch viel Freude
Robert


----------



## microbat (20. Juni 2016)

Hillside schrieb:


> Test vom Sight: http://gravity-magazine.de/de/article/test-norco-sight-c-73



Einfach nen anderen Dämpfer verbauen (db inline...) und schon klappt das mit den "popp".


----------



## Reigam (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich durfte neulich das Sight A7.1 MJ 2016 probefahren und war recht angetan von dem Bike.
Ich komme vom Hardtail und das Sight wäre somit mein erstes Fully.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit eurem Gefährt? Würdet ihr es euch wieder kaufen?

Die Ausstattung gefällt mir, nur bei der Bremse bin ich mir unsicher. Ich wiege fahrfertig etwa 90kg und hatte bei der Probefahrt schon das Gefühl, dass die Bremse etwas schwach auf der Brust ist. Andererseits wäre die ja schnell getauscht.

Grüße

EDIT: Text ergänzt


----------



## madre (1. November 2016)

Also ich fahre das sight killerbee ja schon etwas länger nicht mehr da ich mir vor 2 Jahren meinen Traum eines Nicolai erfüllt habe, aber grundsätzlich war ich sehr zufrieden.

Ich hatte an meinem die SLX bremsen und wiege Fahrfertig > 110 kg. 

Die Bremsleistung hat mir für Saalbach zb gereicht. Für alles was ich hier bei uns fahre ( Bergisches Land/ NRW ) reicht das eh locker. 
Ich habe allerdings auf 200 er Bremsscheiben aufgerüstet.

Wo fährst du denn ? Wie groß bist du ? Ich hatte ein XL Rahmen . Soll natürlich kein Verkaufsthread sein natürlich aber meine Frau drängt mich schon länger das Rad zu einem fairen Preis zu verticken weil es halt seit 2 Jahren im Keller steht .


----------



## Reigam (1. November 2016)

Danke @madre für deine Antwort. 

Das Sight hatte ich in Größe L gefahren und hatte sich von der gut angefühlt.
Ich bin 1,80m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 86cm. 
Also vorn die 180er Scheibe durch ne 200/203er ersetzen bringt demnach schon einen spürbaren Gewinn an Bremsleistung, das ist gut zu wissen.

Fahren würde ich das Sight auf den örtlichen Trails, sowie dann auch am Schienerberg. Später sollte dann auch mal der ein oder andere Ausflug in den Bikepark führen.


----------



## madre (4. November 2016)

An dem Bike sind Shimano Deore bremsen wenn ich richtig gesehen habe ? Kann ich nix zu sagen da ich die SLX gefahren bin. evtl bietet der Händler ja zum fairen Preis einen Tausch an ? Dann würde ich die Shimano Zee dran klöppeln lassen, das reicht auf jeden Fall. Ist aus meiner Sicht ne super Bremse mit Top Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss


----------



## Tingltanglbob (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo bin heute ein Sight Probegefahren. Geometrie und Preis wären gut. Sight Killer Bee A7.1 2016 Modell. Einsatz wäre Trails mit kleinere Sprünge. Park ab und zu und Alpen. Kann wer zur Haltbarkeit was sagen? In amerikanische Foren liest man viel über Brüche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

